# Wikipedia Porto/Lisboa



## fredj.mor (6 Dez 2009 às 03:13)

Estava eu a verificar as temperaturas das cidade do Porto e Lisboa no Wikipédia, e não é que para meu espanto vejo em certos casos temperaturas máximas menos elevadas registadas em Lisboa. Isto não é verdade e necessita imediatamente de correcção. Para além de que me deixa muito a desconfiar esses valores de Lisboa de temperaturas mínimas record atingidas, bem como de temperaturas máximas record, que nunca na vida seriam na realidade menores que as do Porto. Já os valores mínimos do Porto, penso que estejam em certos casos mal, pois já foram registados mais baixos, por exemplo em Janeiro e Dezembro. Não se queira enganar o povo 

Já agora deixo aqui o link: http://szerinting.blogspot.com/2009/06/o-reino-de-portugal-em-1766.html Não levem a mal, mas isto é claro o retrato da época por um general francês, mas diz ainda assim muita coisa.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 16:13)

Para o Porto foi utilizado as normas do IM, de 1971-2000. O problema é que utilizam os recordes maximos e minimos de apenas nesses 30 anos, ignorando os valores atingidos noutras épocas (maximos e minimos). Já o de Lisboa parece-me bem, utiliza os recordes registados durante todo o seculo passado e este.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Dez 2009 às 16:15)

Devido a já demasiados atentados à nossa inteligência, os suficientes para concluirmos que confiar cegamente em pelo menos quase tudo o que por lá aparece, leva-me a afirmar que esta biblioteca vale o que vale!

Acredito que é uma opinião que infelizmente é cada vez mais unânime!

Raramente a consulto, mas quando o faço, tenho sempre o receio de ser induzido a erro e não descanso enquanto não vejo alternativas na busca de pontos comuns.


----------



## AnDré (6 Dez 2009 às 18:29)

Skizzo disse:


> Para o Porto foi utilizado as normas do IM, de 1971-2000. O problema é que utilizam os recordes maximos e minimos de apenas nesses 30 anos, ignorando os valores atingidos noutras épocas (maximos e minimos). Já o de Lisboa parece-me bem, utiliza os recordes registados durante todo o seculo passado e este.



Os de Lisboa também não estão correctos.
Valores que saltam à vista (Records das máximas): 
A de Junho é 41,5ºC e não 38ºC.
A de Dezembro é 25,1ºC e não 21ºC
A de Janeiro é 22,6ºC e não 21ºC. 
A de Setembro é superior aos 36ºC da tabela.
As de Março e Maio também não são aqueles...

A não ser que considerem outra estação que não o Geofísico.  Mas ainda assim...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Dez 2009 às 18:33)

pode ser as de Gago Coutinho, nao sei, não estou por dentro das temperaturas de Lisboa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Dez 2009 às 19:00)

AnDré disse:


> Os de Lisboa também não estão correctos.
> Valores que saltam à vista (Records das máximas):
> A de Junho é 41,5ºC e não 38ºC.
> A de Dezembro é 25,1ºC e não 21ºC
> ...



Para valores absolutos, vale ir buscar todos os dados, seja do Geofísico, seja de Gago Coutinho. O que não pode entrar nunca são as RUEMAs.

No entanto, os valores de Lisboa são realmente superiores a esses. A máxima absoluta no Geofísico anda certamente um pouco acima dos 42 ºC e foi atingida há algumas décadas. O valor de 2003 no Geofísico não subiu assim tanto. Por isso, mesmo no aeroporto, em Gago Coutinho, tendo-se atingido os 42 ºC em 2003, como a estação tem menos de 20 anos, se lá tivesse estado desde há algumas décadas o record seria superior, até. O local da estação de Gago Coutinho é mais dado a extremos do que o Geofísico, claramente.


----------

